# 55 gal, not 75



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

well, i was waiting for my lfs to get a 75gal but they got a 55 instead and the 75 is 150$ more. so, i was planning on 3 pygos, can i still do this with the 55? also, would a penguin 330 and 170 work good? i was going to get an AC 802 powerhead but now would a 402 work? thanks.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yes, that will work good for a while


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

yes that will work.

just curious but what are they charging you for a 55g? and how much is a 75g there?


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

the 55 gal set up (tank, stand, lights, hood) is 300, the 75 set up is 479. the tanks are high quality though.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

brianp said:


> the 55 gal set up (tank, stand, lights, hood) is 300, the 75 set up is 479. the tanks are high quality though.










that is way overpriced
a 55g tank with stand near me is $79


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

I have found that LFS(like ma and pap shops) are usually better priced than corps like petco,petsmart etc.







For example there is a store near me selling a 100g with stand for $300 versus almost $600 or more from petco.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

got my tank and very nice stand for 250


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

you will need to get a bigger tank for those fish if you want them to be happy and not stressed out


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

pinchy said:


> you will need to get a bigger tank for those fish if you want them to be happy and not stressed out


 Mybe not, depending on many things!


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

there is no maybe not. not fish that gets over 10 inches should live ina 55 gallon ithas no turning space to swim freely minimum for a 10-12 inch fish is 75 gallons or wider why donty ou build a tank yourself build a 8 footer it will cost you the same as your set up there...300 bucks 100 or less for ply/60 for glass/40 for epoxy/crews/glue/sylicone...250 bucks for the tank that has the same base as a 300 gallon just shallower...stand for 50...tops..use glass tops and suspend lights..shop lights 8$ each at walmart=50$ so you got a stand/hood/tank for 350 that you can put 15 pygos in and not 3. and in my oppinion framed ply tanks thatare done right look better than all glass.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

you can even make the tank wider say 30 inches and keep 20 pygos and as long as you make really good front supports and DONT go over 18 inches in hight you can get away with a peice of 1/4 inch plate glass for the front and that will be 50-60$


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

thats what im doin i have 2 tanks that are still being finished up


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

well, i am a kid who has limited resources and no car. so i'll have to take what i can get. i am goin to petsmart today, if im lucky they'll have a good deal on a tank.


----------

